# ATTN. FLORIDA RIDERS



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

there is a new place to ride in Okechobee. The opening day will be June 6th the price has not been set in stone I was told 15-20 dollars There is a little over 300 acres place to wash up and camping is also avail. I was also told you can have private parties as well with a group over ten people the price per person wil be about the same... I am waiting for June to check it out a little more maybe plan a large get togther/private rental to have fun with a little over 300 acres to a small group of riders instead of a area where you can bearly turn around in due to the extremly large and growing crowd of buggies, and trucks etc...etc... If there is any intrest let me know I will give you the number to the guy who owns the proprty....


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Cowboy, it's a little small at 300 acres...not bad though if they limit the numer of people they let in.


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

it is 360 acres I just checked...Triple canopy ranch is 425 just for comparison


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im interested in this place cowboy maybe we can actually meet up and ride together now


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

Not to jack the thread but NP is deep and wet right now.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sure wish i could ride out there with you jason but man my bike is still in the dang shop lol


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

Anybody hear of a place near Lake June? Something like Honda Ride Park?? Supposedly 35,000 acres. I'm not believin', just asking. Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## fl kfv (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi check out a place called mud muckers. it is north of daytona they have 11,000 acers or more to ride on. The events are three days. The right time of the year it is wet


----------

